# Install only specific apps. from Gapps package?



## synomenon (Sep 15, 2011)

I've installed Timur's USB kernel + CM on my N7. Looks like I have to install the Gapps package too to get stuff like the Play! store back. Is there any way to install only certain things from the Gapps package instead of having it install everything?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Open the .zip on your computer (edit: or phone), find the apps that you don't want & delete them. I believe they're under system/app.


----------

